# OZ Tuner



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Here is a website you can get the deletes from.

http://www.oztuner.com/


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My Christmas bonus is going to be used to delete my CTD shortly.... :wavetowel2:


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Jdrury15 said:


> Here is a website you can get the deletes from.
> 
> Home page



As I understand it, these guys are not new to engine tuning at all, but are a new company for tuning and deletes and such. They have been around a long time and are very skilled in the performance diesel world.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> Jdrury15 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a website you can get the deletes from.
> ...


Very true it's no secret on who it is


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

And none of their stuff will work on a JG or JH Cruze diesel.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I didn't say it was a secret, I just wanted to point out that it wasn't a bunch of newbies that didn't know what they were doing for those who are not aware of who it is or why...


----------

